# Work Free Smoke Place



## Colin1230 (Mar 2, 2021)

Let's see yours.








Got a butt on the kettle.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 2, 2021)

Very nice setup.  I'll get some pics of mine when the weather is a little nicer.  Mine's a little sloppy from the Winter laziness, lol.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 2, 2021)

Love the title!
Mine is still "winterized", but here's a shot from a couple of years ago. My patio isn't completely covered so I improvised.....


----------



## tropics (Mar 2, 2021)

2019 when I first moved here





and the deck





Should be able to grill this weekend
Richie


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 2, 2021)

MJB05615 said:


> Very nice setup.  I'll get some pics of mine when the weather is a little nicer.  Mine's a little sloppy from the Winter laziness, lol.


Thank Mike, spring is comin'.



smokeymose said:


> Love the title!
> Mine is still "winterized", but here's a shot from a couple of years ago. My patio isn't completely covered so I improvised.....
> 
> 
> ...


Nice place Smokey. We had a cover on the deck above until the wife got her new sunroom last summer. The yard is a mess after the construction. I'll be spending the summer growing grass.......and cooking.


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 2, 2021)

tropics said:


> 2019 when I first moved here
> View attachment 487548
> 
> and the deck
> ...


Richie, your place has 'cold beer' written all over it!


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 2, 2021)

I sort of have the natural set-up.... but for 25 years I've been thinking of some improvements because I go from bad to worse pretty quick.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Mar 2, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I sort of have the natural set-up.... but for 25 years I've been thinking of some improvements because I go from bad to worse pretty quick.
> View attachment 487550
> 
> View attachment 487551


That's crazy. I have a similar setup sans the snow. I've really been wanting to build something to cook under, but the price of lumber has gone through the roof. At least tripled in price.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 2, 2021)

Many years ago I had a designated TV and movie room. On the door was a sign that said exactly what the title of your thread is...and I still love the statement. Back then is was smoking something other than a slab of meat   

My little slice of paradise






22" Blackstone griddle and the 42" Lynx Professional equipped with the high intensity sear burner






Custom built 54" T-Pit. Time for a little paint touch-up






Weber Performer Deluxe






36" Santa Maria grill from Sunterra Outdoor Products






Last but certainly not least, the Rec Tec RT-700 Bull






Cool thread. It's always fun to put cookers with the people you've come to know in the forum. Would love to see a bunch of folks chime in on this one.

Robert


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 2, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Many years ago I had a designated TV and movie room. On the door was a sign that said exactly what the title of your thread is...and I still love the statement. Back then is was smoking something other than a slab of meat
> 
> My little slice of paradise
> View attachment 487561
> ...


Thanks for sharing your space Robert, wonderful view.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 2, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> Thanks for sharing your space Robert, wonderful view.



Thanks for starting the thread    Hard to beat the Texas Hill Country for some nice views, that's for sure.

Robert


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 2, 2021)

I keep the pellet smoker and blackstone on our covered front porch. It's my favorite place in the summer. Looking down the hill at the lake
	

		
			
		

		
	






We painted the outside of house and the concrete porch last spring so ignore the stains they are gone now
	

		
			
		

		
	






Stickburner stays under one of the carports and I roll it out to cook


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 2, 2021)

I'm jealous of all the woodland views!!



tx smoker said:


> Custom built 54" T-Pit. Time for a little paint touch-up


 Hey Robert, please explain your T-Cooker.  I've seen several similar but is your's a reverse flow?  The connection between the upright and the horizontal pipe is a common welder qualification test which takes some skill to layout so it's symmetrical.


----------



## MJB05615 (Mar 2, 2021)

Those setups look awesome guys.


----------



## daspyknows (Mar 2, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Many years ago I had a designated TV and movie room. On the door was a sign that said exactly what the title of your thread is...and I still love the statement. Back then is was smoking something other than a slab of meat
> 
> My little slice of paradise
> View attachment 487561
> ...




Great backyard cooking setup.  Which one do you use the most?


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 3, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I sort of have the natural set-up.... but for 25 years I've been thinking of some improvements because I go from bad to worse pretty quick.


Would hate to be in the middle of tending to a long cook when that progression sets in   


GonnaSmoke said:


> That's crazy. I have a similar setup sans the snow. I've really been wanting to build something to cook under, but the price of lumber has gone through the roof. At least tripled in price.


Yeah, it’s nuts everywhere ... wanting to extend a utility room to house the golf cart, but cost/SF coulda built a house for what a lousy shed will cost now.


tx smoker said:


> Many years ago I had a designated TV and movie room. On the door was a sign that said exactly what the title of your thread is...and I still love the statement. Back then is was smoking something other than a slab of meat
> 
> Cool thread. It's always fun to put cookers with the people you've come to know in the forum. Would love to see a bunch of folks chime in on this one.
> 
> Robert


 Agree on both points 
And I do miss my dedicated theater and music rooms 


thirdeye said:


> I'm jealous of all the woodland views!!


Yup ... can feel the stress relief just looking at the pics


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 3, 2021)

Still a work in progress here. Now that weather nicer will have the Blackstone on one of the tables. Have to build a lower platform for the Smokin-It. Have a large umbrella to set up ... can’t build a structure since the patio is outside the setback limited build area. Don’t use the BGE very much anymore so selling to a friend, and will be looking at a new addition. 
Will get some better pics when the sun returns and clean up a bit next day or two.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 3, 2021)

Some nice looking set ups, Robert I think I see just enough room for that wood fired pizza oven under there 
My stuff is set up in multiple places right now and I'm going to be adding some more space before to long even with the high lumber prices.


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 3, 2021)

It would be nice if members would put their location in their profile it would looking at the pics make more sense.
I think I can figure out where Jake is but being I'm in FL I think Thirdeye is on a white sand beach somewhere and the wind is blowing the sand onto his smokers


----------



## thirdeye (Mar 3, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> *It would be nice if members would put their location in their profile it would looking at the pics make more sense.*
> I think I can figure out where Jake is but being I'm in FL I think Thirdeye is on a white sand beach somewhere and the wind is blowing the sand onto his smokers


Done.


----------



## tropics (Mar 3, 2021)

pineywoods said:


> It would be nice if members would put their location in their profile it would looking at the pics make more sense.


I agree 100% it makes it easier trying to help people also.
Richie


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 3, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Hey Robert, please explain your T-Cooker. I've seen several similar but is your's a reverse flow?



It is in fact reverse flow, and from both ends. There is a massive heat deflector plate over the opening between the fire box and the cook chamber. It is a piece of 8" diameter 1/2" thick steel pipe that is split lengthwise. It's about 6" shorter than the interior width of the cook chamber so the heat and smoke roll from both ends and you can maintain perfectly even cook temps end to end. What's really cool too is that you can adjust the temps end to end by sliding the deflector plate toward one end. You can literally damp one end down to 235 for ribs and have the other end at 275 for a brisket. Another neat feature is that the stacks are both higher than the top racks. This means you are running the same temps up top as you are on the lower grate so no having to move the meat around for even cooking.



daspyknows said:


> Great backyard cooking setup. Which one do you use the most?



I use the Lynx grill the most, and not just for grilling. I also use it as an oven for baking bread, biscuits, pizzas, and things like that which would typically be cooked inside the house. The one I grill on the most is the Weber.



pineywoods said:


> Some nice looking set ups, Robert I think I see just enough room for that wood fired pizza oven under there



Believe me Jerry, I've thought about it. We just don't eat pizza often enough to justify a dedicated pizza oven. I'm giving some serious consideration to putting a new Stump's Baby in the space you mentioned pretty soon though   

Robert


----------



## Domie (Mar 3, 2021)

Still kinda winterized, but..this is where we do the wood fired pizzas and hams, (and a bit of wine consumption), just a bit.....


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 3, 2021)

I'm so embarrassed. I live in a trailer park and realize my smoking space actually looks like it too. You all are inspiring me to make my smoking space more like a refuge. I'll take some pics and share my mess with you all on Friday when I am off of work. 

G


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 3, 2021)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I'm so embarrassed. I live in a trailer park and realize my smoking space actually looks like it too. You all are inspiring me to make my smoking space more like a refuge. I'll take some pics and share my mess with you all on Friday when I am off of work.
> 
> G


Doesn't matter where you live bud. Find a spot and turn it into your own smokers paradise!


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 3, 2021)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I'm so embarrassed. I live in a trailer park and realize my smoking space actually looks like it too. You all are inspiring me to make my smoking space more like a refuge. I'll take some pics and share my mess with you all on Friday when I am off of work.
> 
> G


Please don't be embarrassed. This thread is about getting ideas and inspiration from others, not showing each other up.  RiversideSmoker, I'll bet more tasty BBQ comes from mobil home parks than gated communities.  Just a lawn chair in front of a WSM is a wonderful thing!


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Mar 3, 2021)

Wait til you see what's become of my OKJ. I keep meaning to give it a once over and then I just smoke on it. I guess I really do have to address that rust though lol. The kettle is looking good though. I'll definitely share my smokers paradise shots on Friday.

G


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 3, 2021)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> Wait til you see what's become of my OKJ. I keep meaning to give it a once over and then I just smoke on it. I guess I really do have to address that rust though lol. The kettle is looking good though. I'll definitely share my smokers paradise shots on Friday.
> 
> G


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 3, 2021)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I'm so embarrassed. I live in a trailer park and realize my smoking space actually looks like it too. You all are inspiring me to make my smoking space more like a refuge. I'll take some pics and share my mess with you all on Friday when I am off of work.
> 
> G


Do not feel that way ... you have no reason ... this is about the enjoyment of the pursuit and process of this hobby. If this was a beauty contest we’d all be DQ’d 

Besides, the most beautiful pics posted are edible.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 3, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> I sort of have the natural set-up.... but for 25 years I've been thinking of some improvements because I go from bad to worse pretty quick.
> View attachment 487550
> 
> View attachment 487551



I was starting to turn green with envy til you posted this.  My yard looks about the same as your 2nd pic.  LOL.
Gary


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 6, 2021)

I for one am looking forward to sitting around the firepit at 

 TNJAKE
 place next month with some of you fine folks and a cold beer in hand. Loving the pics guys. 
Jim


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 6, 2021)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> I'm so embarrassed. I live in a trailer park and realize my smoking space actually looks like it too. You all are inspiring me to make my smoking space more like a refuge. I'll take some pics and share my mess with you all on Friday when I am off of work.
> 
> G


Shoot brother no need to feel embarrassed.  I make do with what I have, watch a little TBS roll and have a cold beer. Enjoy the peace and quiet where I am. 
Jim


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm In Pittsburgh, PA

 I got nothing!  Just the driveway in front of my garage.






And the garage when it rains.






Some of you guys have really beautiful setups!

Perhaps someday,

John


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 6, 2021)

Here is what i normally use to do all my cookin, until i found this site and now i also do it in Smokers Shack. Too cool here today -7C. Plus the wind ,it bites deep ,
This is a great thread
Thanks for starting it Colin1230 

 depending on where the wind is coming from, either this side of the house or the back side , have the same porch on both sides





And of coarse now because of this site and all the help, my new way of cooking






David


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 6, 2021)

BandCollector said:


> I'm In Pittsburgh, PA
> 
> I got nothing!  Just the driveway in front of my garage.
> 
> ...


My neighbor opens the garage door, rolls the Traegor out and starts cooking. It works really well for him because the garage is right off the kitchen. The only thing missing is a cold beer and a lawn chair. I also cooked on my driveway for many years. I enjoyed watching the neighborhood.


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 6, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> . The only thing missing is a cold beer and a lawn chair.



But aint that a requirement....Lemme check the bylaws of this here forum. It's gotta be in there somewhere.
Jim


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 6, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Here is what i normally use to do all my cookin, until i found this site and now i also do it in Smokers Shack. Too cool here today -7C. Plus the wind ,it bites deep ,
> This is a great thread
> Thanks for starting it Colin1230
> 
> ...


Nice porch, cool smoke shack too! I remember your thread when you built it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Mar 6, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> But aint that a requirement....Lemme check the bylaws of this here forum. It's gotta be in there somewhere.
> Jim


God i hope not , i'm not much on beer, maybe one Cold Corona on a hot day . ( 1 Schooner If your from Nova Scotia ) i like my refreshments with a little ice and  mix. Just saying. Maybe we can get the bylaw changed
David


----------



## JLeonard (Mar 6, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> God i hope not , i'm not much on beer, maybe one Cold Corona on a hot day . ( 1 Schooner If your from Nova Scotia ) i like my refreshments with a little ice and  mix. Just saying. Maybe we can get the bylaw changed
> David


Well an amendment may be order
Jim


----------



## Colin1230 (Mar 6, 2021)

Oops, let me fix that.

Me, a cold beer and a lawn chair.
Yeah, that's better!


----------



## Inscrutable (Mar 6, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> My neighbor opens the garage door, rolls the Traegor out and starts cooking. It works really well for him because the garage is right off the kitchen. The only thing missing is a cold beer and a lawn chair. I also cooked on my driveway for many years. I enjoyed watching the neighborhood.


Ditto here on the neighbor across the street ... and he even has a Traeger as well.
And yeah until last year at the old house, I rolled the Pit Boss outta the garage too.

And finally, think the bylaws may just specify a requisite amount of alcohol.


----------



## Domie (Mar 6, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> My neighbor opens the garage door, rolls the Traegor out and starts cooking. It works really well for him because the garage is right off the kitchen. The only thing missing is a cold beer and a lawn chair. I also cooked on my driveway for many years. I enjoyed watching the neighborhood.


I was in the Apollo and Sarver area for decades


----------

